# Pro Stock MOTORS



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

A new class -- a new thread!
OK... Bud -- what arms do you have and how much?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I tryed the Jk big bruiser 38 degree and the pro slot S16D They were pretty close to each other but I think the S16D was smoother to drive. I will have to get some PN and pricing. I put them in the stock cans also the rotor type do not have the torque.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I think the rotor can will work for oval....RJR has some nice arms, that are giving me some outstanding numbers on the dyno!

http://rjrslots.com/index_frame.html


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have some rotors if you want!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I still have not got all the PN for arms. I think what I will do is buy some and setup in new 16D cans with GD brushes and have available at Da Track. Of course we will have resonable prices for them.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> I still have not got all the PN for arms. I think what I will do is buy some and setup in new 16D cans with GD brushes and have available at Da Track. Of course we will have resonable prices for them.


 Coool-easier the better for me. I didnt even know you cold take the arms out of these motors. The Gate might start running on Tuesdays as early as this month for practice at least. I'll be running mine and leting others run it too on Tuesdays.

Ray


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OHH BOY -- sounds like everyone will have a nice new "fast one" motor for the new PRO STOCK class....Ron has been busy...thanks to sg1.......


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1 messes it up again  I hope to have arm's in this week.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

RIGHT.......How are the Power Push 2/3A cells doing?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I talked with Tony friday he has none right now. I have some on order but they are out for like 2 weeks. Have one more source to try.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Guys don't get too crazy on your motors for Pro stock, The top officials at BRP are discussing a claim rule for these also. Like I say just discussion at this time.
I will have some motors built next week will keep all informed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WHAT -- too late now.....rules are already posted--maybe next year! Who are the "top officials" making the policies?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Guess we know who already sent out there motors  Top race officials YES


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

How much for the claim,$50.00 or maybe $75.00. Stop screwing around and just have fun. There is no need to get snippy.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

No one is getting snippy -- WE ALL have a few motors that have been worked on -- just want to make sure we can use them! You can only get so much power and speed out of a S16D....I think we all will be close on motors-- the real trick will be tires and high voltage cells.


----------



## !diot (Feb 15, 2005)

Ohhhh! This is going to be a good site to watch this summer.
The season of racing hasn't started and a little contraversy already.
Can't wait to see what developes as the weeks go by.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow !diot up to 5 posts!!!!!! Controversy is what mkes RC grow


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don How much You got in Your motors??? Just kidding. 
I got both parma and proslot arms in. I will try to build them next week and They will go for $35.00 ready to go.
Tang was out testing again! He said no way is Micro racer getting past him  
They both love oval. :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I haven't even put any new motors together yet, but by race day I'll have a couple. My race partner should be back at the first race. Running stock as he likes the oval.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1 is back!! I'm sending his new V2 today. Pro stock is going to be a fast class.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Finally!! I've been waiting 4 months for my conversion!!! You and Tang been testing every day!! 

Wayne


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Not today


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mikey...
Were you the guy who sent my package out???? I used to get things the next day when Bud did it... now I have nothing.... Mr. UPS is no where in sight... And I bet you were inside practing again...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Just 13 more days.....who has that fast $$$$$ motor????? sg1 - tang - micro - BUD


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You can buy mine for $35.00 ready to win :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

What pinion is needed for the Gate and these Pro-stock motors?

Thanks. Bud-I'll order the motor and pinion as soon as I get back from my trip. Can you talk to the guys/gals and see if they will come out to the gate to run Super stock a couple times this summer? Just give me a few days notice so I can be sure of being there.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I would say a 9 or 10 tooth.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok Pro stock motor testing in today.
Pro Slot PSL700 armature .490 long stack, .520 dia. ,60T of 28 gauge. 38 deg
PSE #72008 .490 long stack, ,560 dia., 60T of 28 gauge 36 deg
Ran both of these and both are good. The PSE has a nice sound however.
Pro slot was geared 9/52 PSE was 9/52 then 10/52 ran it at 10/52 and went 11 min. 
Set up in full stock can the twister type can does not have the bottom end.
I have motors built and ready to run for $35.00 and will also have arms for $20.00


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Do we need a motor fan? How hot was the motor after the 11 min run? Bud did you use the new 1150 cells?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

They were not hot at all !!! I ran my old GP1100 cells did not get to try the others. I should have GP1100 in by race day.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

will you have some gold dust brushes for sale?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes !!!!!! I will have everything for sale


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I got more of the PSE arms in and I will also build some more motors. So help Me out and buy them


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

So far the Pro-Stock motor's are faster than the mod speed 300's at Da Track!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes and once we get more testing on them they will be faster !!!!
I will have my comm lathe and the magnet zapper ready to go.
I have found the PSE arms need to be re cut after the first couple of runs. I hope they stabilize after that.
Micro I have hard purple fronts !!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK...what arm's are you guys using? It looks like the PSE arm's have more bottom end...may be good for road?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

My extensive testing has shown the PSE is the way to go. But then what do I know


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Not much!!! Whats the best road motor?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The same !!!


----------



## matthew_z (Jun 20, 2004)

*New guy here..*

Bud,

Goodies got here real quick, thanks again. Advice from the local smarties on break-in for the stock and "Pro Stock" motors? Wanna set this car up right. Also, any particular advice for initial charges and runs on your GP1100's?

thanks,
Matthew z.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pro Stock motor is all set to go. Stock motor Just run in on a battery for like 10 min. Batts have to be cycled for best performance I start at 2amp charge then dump with 4 1157 bulbs connected in par. so it is about 10 amp discharge.
i do this about 3 times then run them. We charge them at 2.5 to 3 amps for racing.
I just got in some new IB 1200 cells and they seem to be slightly better than the GP1100.


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

Are the IB 1200's better then the GP 1100's??? or vise versa???i see u guys run the 11's but have any of you tested the 12's??


----------

